# Warrant of Arrest



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

If Mass State Police and/or Cambridge Police issued a warrant of arrest, would a Boston Police Officer have authority to make the arrest outside of Boston? In a Mass city other than Boston or Cambridge? In Nashua, N.H.?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Courts issue arrest warrants. If you leave the state they get you for fugitive from justice....What are they charging you with ?


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

Researching for your next book?
http://scottwilliamwoods.com/index.php


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

If you're asking that kind of question, this isn't the place for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Guilty. But of researching for a novel, not of any crime. In the meantime I found here http://www.malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartI/TitleVII/Chapter41/Section98 that city police have all the powers of constables who according to here http://www.malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartI/TitleVII/Chapter41/Section95 can execute an arrest warrant anywhere in the state.

That seems clear but then there's this proposed law that would give police the power to arrest people anywhere in the state http://www.malegislature.gov/Bills/187/House/H02911, which they seem already to have?

By the way, the novel is set in 1999.

All best, Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, if it's for a book, then okay.

Yes, a police officer from any city or town can arrest someone on a warrant. anywhere in the state. However, we cannot arrest someone on a MA warrant in another state; they would have to be arrested by the police in that state for being a fugitive from justice, have a rendition hearing (or waive the hearing), and then the MA department that applied for the warrant would come and pick them up to bring them back to MA.

A couple of tips on authenticity/reality; make sure you use "rendition" instead of "extradition" if a character is returned to MA from NH. Rendition is interstate, extradition is between countries. Also, MA isn't going to send someone out-of-state to get a prisoner on a warrant unless it's a fairly serious crime. You won't see people being rendited for first-offense OUI warrants, for example.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

If you're writing a book just make your life easy and pretend you work for one of the news outlets; then, you won't have to be concerned about facts or accuracy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Q5-TPR said:


> Lets say the defendant is then stopped in Boston with the active Warrant out of Quincy District Court. The Boston Police Officer will arrest the defendant and he will be transported to the Court issuing the Warrant (in this case Quincy DC). Hope that clears it up a bit for you.


When the state overhauled the warrant system with WMS, anyone arrested on a warrant is brought to the local district court of where the arrest took place, regardless of which court issued the warrant, unless the arresting department is willing to bring them to the court that issued the warrant (very unlikely).

For example, if I arrest someone on a warrant issued from Pittsfield District Court (which I have), they're taken to my station, booked, and either bailed or held there until the next court business day. If they're held, we bring them to Quincy District Court, where they're arraigned and either bailed or held. If they're held, the Berkshire County Sheriff's Office has to come get them, and hold them in their facility until trial or until they can make bail or otherwise arrange release.

Before WMS, we used to have to go get people arrested on our warrants, regardless of where they were arrested. I used to love "road trips" for warrant pickups, as it could sometimes kill the entire shift if it was in Berkshire or Franklin Counties. My white whale was a warrant pickup on Martha's Vineyard or Nantucket, but I never got to do one.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Before WMS, we used to have to go get people arrested on our warrants, regardless of where they were arrested. I used to love "road trips" for warrant pickups, as it could sometimes kill the entire shift if it was in Berkshire or Franklin Counties. My white whale was a warrant pickup on Martha's Vineyard or Nantucket, but I never got to do one.


Haha, yes! Even better if they assigned you a partner to go because of gender or assaultive behaviors on the part of the arrestee. My fave was loading up with a bag of beef jerky and a two liter of Coke for the ride out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Johnny Law said:


> Haha, yes! Even better if they assigned you a partner to go because of gender or assaultive behaviors on the part of the arrestee.


We always sent 2 officers, until a short-lived experiment where I picked-up a prisoner by myself in Hull, and barely made it a mile out of the HPD station before he kicked-out a back window.....luckily the cruiser radio (we didn't have access to other PD's channels back then) was able to reach my station.



Johnny Law said:


> My fave was loading up with a bag of beef jerky and a two liter of Coke for the ride out.


I used to call ahead to the PD where we were going to get restaurant recommendations......we do get 30 minutes for a meal break, after all.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I used to call ahead to the PD where we were going to get restaurant recommendations......we do get 30 minutes for a meal break, after all. [/quote]

Check you out, Phantom Gourmet


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

LGriffin said:


> Check you out, Phantom Gourmet


Hey, if you want to know the best places to eat, ask a trucker or a cop.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I have yet to have an officer not tell me the best places to eat when I ask. Might have something to do with the fact that I don't ask when they're in the middle of doing something more important.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, all I knew about was where not to eat based on the kitchens i've seen on alarm calls or restaurants inhabited by people i've arrested. Every time we got a good spot to eat, some new guy would write their delivery guy and that would be the end of it.
So I can only surmise that a good meal can be had at a firehouse.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

LECSniper said:


> I'm Dogg The Bounty Hunters evil Mall Cop cousin. Can I get a cameo in your book? I have an 8X10 glossy I can PM you. I'm purrrrty.


You gots da face made fer radio....


----------



## Scott William Woods (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I'm waiting to hear back from the Steamship Authority security office on another issue involving crime on the fast ferry between Hyannis and Nantucket. If they don't respond I may post again.


----------

